# Discrepencies in uptake/scan



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

It was suggested by an ENT that I have a total thyroidectomy. One large nodule was discovered 5 years ago, and in the last ultrasound, done in Dec., a new one has cropped up. I'm trying to decide if I go with the surgery (singing and acting is a BIG part of my life, and I'm nervous about the vocal nerve risk) or RAI. The ENT says it's my call. Anyway, I was looking through the uptake/scan report from this year and the last time I had an uptake, and something isn't making sense. Let me quote Dec. 2009's report:

"225 uCi of I-123 was administered . . . the 4 hours uptake was 3.2% The 24-hour uptake was 9.8%. These are within normal limits."

(Dec. 2007) report: "240 uCi oral I-123 capsule was given . . . 4 hours uptake is mildly decreased at 3.7%, normal 5-10% . . . 24-hour uptake is also abnormal at 11%, normal 15 to 30%."

Maybe I'm dense, but these 2 radiologists seem to have different interpretations of "normal," unless the differing amounts of I-123 has that much of an effect.

The radiologist also says the changes are identical to the findings from the last procedure, which is obviously not true, unless he is doing some new math.

Am I missing something? Who should I discuss this with, if there is a discrepency?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> It was suggested by an ENT that I have a total thyroidectomy. One large nodule was discovered 5 years ago, and in the last ultrasound, done in Dec., a new one has cropped up. I'm trying to decide if I go with the surgery (singing and acting is a BIG part of my life, and I'm nervous about the vocal nerve risk) or RAI. The ENT says it's my call. Anyway, I was looking through the uptake/scan report from this year and the last time I had an uptake, and something isn't making sense. Let me quote Dec. 2009's report:
> 
> "225 uCi of I-123 was administered . . . the 4 hours uptake was 3.2% The 24-hour uptake was 9.8%. These are within normal limits."
> 
> ...


Just saw this. There is a discrepency. :anim_03: The only thing I can think of is that they changed the ranges since your first uptake and your recent one.

You could call the lab and inquire; no??? That is very weird.


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks---I have decided to have a total thyroidectomy---talked to a lab friend, and she was confused by the discrepency also. The dtr. didn't say anything (I hadn't talked to him until AFTER I noticed the differing lab ranges.) about the ranges, but seemed mildly concerned about cancer, based on the last results. With the other severe symptoms I've had, I decided to just skip the FNA again and get the sucker out. I've met a number of people who've had surgery with this doctor---he has had no issues with a severed/nicked vocal cord nerve, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> Thanks---I have decided to have a total thyroidectomy---talked to a lab friend, and she was confused by the discrepency also. The dtr. didn't say anything (I hadn't talked to him until AFTER I noticed the differing lab ranges.) about the ranges, but seemed mildly concerned about cancer, based on the last results. With the other severe symptoms I've had, I decided to just skip the FNA again and get the sucker out. I've met a number of people who've had surgery with this doctor---he has had no issues with a severed/nicked vocal cord nerve, so I'm hopeful.


I am hopeful also and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for this.


----------

